

Venture capital picks up the Moneyball strategy - vinayan3
http://venturebeat.com/2012/11/09/startup-algorithm/

======
arbuge
"Team size: Solo founders take 3.6 times longer to reach scale stage compared
to a founding team of two people or more."

This seems to quantify the benefit of having a cofounder...

